# Head Lice -...



## RentalMadness (Jun 9, 2016)

So Lice on my 6yr old daughter brought me into the mix here... Does anyone have experience with natural remedies of lice? 
I did some permetherin shampoo treatment, and vinagar wash... rinse... can anyone help?

I figured this might be a relevant topic for when tshtf... bed bugs too.... ! I just had my dealings with them a couple of months ago.... (not at my house but at a rental) had to have the place tented.... $1000..... 

Thanks.....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

bsides washing the bedding and clothes daily,
coconut oil.
baking soda.
nix soap.
shave the head (may be traumatic for a girl).
maybe daily swim and dunk in the swimming pool after you shock the water both regularly as in daily.


----------



## RentalMadness (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey thanks for the pool idea... I just put up a doughboy... its going to need some shocking... as a kid, I swam in some hot stuff... no wonder I never got lice.. lol
What is nix soap?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nix=off the shelf lice soap.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

My suggestion (and I did this successfully a couple times) is get some cheap white conditioner, a couple boxes of white Kleenex, and a nit comb. Put a lot of conditioner on the child's hair. Enough to thoroughly coat it. You have about 20 minutes where the lice won't move. Start combing through the hair with the nit comb, wiping the conditioner off on the tissue. The reason for the white conditioner and tissues is that you can see how much/how little of the little buggers you're getting out. You will probably have to do this 3 nights in a row. 

Also, vacuum daily. Place any affected pillows in an air tight bag for a couple weeks (or replace when the lice are gone). Wash bedding in hot water daily until you're all clear.

I've also read that tea tree oil shampoo is a deterrent so you might buy some and have the kids use it once a week. 

Little girls share hair items and are more prone to put their heads together while playing. So I'd caution her about all of that (and remind her every so often).

Good luck!! I've dealt with head lice way too many times, it's no fun.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

We've dealt with lice at our house several times. The oldest daughter has very fine hair and a lot of the nit combs just would not remove the nits no matter what we did. We got the "nit free terminator" comb and it was much better at getting the nits out. We also had tried many shampoos and sprays and none seem to work well for the oldest daughter. We ended up finding a natural method using olive oil and vinegar. The basics of it was that you treat the hair with olive oil and put a shower cap on and left it in over night. In the morning you rinsed with vinegar and combed through for nits. This was done a schedule based on the life cycle and hatching cycle of the lice and had to be done every so often just to be sure they were all gone. We also have been using "Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Crème Conditioner". We've used the shampoo, but once it runs out we'll just stick with the conditioner. It can be used as a leave in conditioner, so while the hair is still wet, just apply it and rub it in and let it dry. They've had lice multiple times at school and at daycare and neither kids have gotten it anymore.


----------



## Gaowlpoop (Jun 13, 2016)

I know that everyone is not going to like this but it works ever time and in about 5 minutes. You must use a patrolium product - mineral spirits in particular. It kills everything, adults young eggs, all of it.

Be forewarned, it burns but it is better then dealing with lice for weeks at a time.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Gaowlpoop said:


> I know that everyone is not going to like this but it works ever time and in about 5 minutes. You must use a patrolium product - mineral spirits in particular. It kills everything, adults young eggs, all of it.
> 
> Be forewarned, it burns but it is better then dealing with lice for weeks at a time.


Anyone else heard of this?...in a long term SHTF issue where daily hygiene will possibly suffer...this could definitely be useful.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Head shave. Wash all clothing, towels etc and bedding in scalding hot water and soap and disinfect the bedroom, car and washroom at the least.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gaowlpoop said:


> I know that everyone is not going to like this but it works ever time and in about 5 minutes. You must use a patrolium product - mineral spirits in particular. It kills everything, adults young eggs, all of it.
> 
> Be forewarned, it burns but it is better then dealing with lice for weeks at a time.


Remove all sources of ignition in the area. We use this stuff to fuel our torpedo heaters!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well if direct contact with mineral spirits does them in not sure why 190 proof Everclear or moonshine would not also work..and be safer. If a person had any left they could have a screw driver or two.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Meant to fit a cure for lice an old pal used to recommend years back. He say.."They are real easy to cure..just paint one black then the rest of them will refuse to eat with him..and they will all leave." lol. Whatcha think? Hope that wasnt too horribly politiical incorrect. There were several other fairly exotic remedies floating around back in those days.


----------



## tube (Dec 25, 2015)

If you want medical treatment, call your pediatrician and ask for Sklice (ivermectin). It works.

If you don't want to use medication, go to nuvoforheadlice.com and follow the directions to the letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

tube said:


> If you want medical treatment, call your pediatrician and ask for Sklice (ivermectin). It works.
> 
> If you don't want to use medication, go to nuvoforheadlice.com and follow the directions to the letter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the idea of these forums were to discuss ways to do things in SHTF or when normal services weren't available....if a pediatrician is still on duty at the office and you have internet access...then why would someone bother asking a forum full of non pediatricians medical advice? And why would we give the advice of call a pediatrician? When did we become just a dr referral site?

Jeez-louise.....just saying.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Meant to fit a cure for lice an old pal used to recommend years back. He say.."They are real easy to cure..just paint one black then the rest of them will refuse to eat with him..and they will all leave." lol. Whatcha think? Hope that wasnt too horribly politiical incorrect. There were several other fairly exotic remedies floating around back in those days.


Now a days that will make half the White Lice start a Riot saying Black Lice Matter and they'll bus in more black lice from your neighbors head and set your scalp on fire....


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

I have a sister with two young girls. She swears by the use of lavender shampoo and conditioner before there's a problem. If she doesn't have the shampoo/conditioner, she adds lavender oil. Swears it helps and she hasn't had a problem in quite awhile. I would also agree with the post that said don't allow them to use brushes, hats, etc. from others. I know they can be pesty once you have to deal with them.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I used the head lice shampoo from Walmart on my kids heads. Worked fine. I keep a few bottles on hand at home. The school nurse told me that using the blow dryer helps somewhat. Also lavender shampoo.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Parents always forget about the car. It's a prefect place to get a little guy back on your head and have a problem again in 2 weeks. 


My suggestion would be not to wait and just get the Nix stuff at the store. You really don't want a nasty infestation. We've been seeing a new improved lice around here and they are twice as hard to kill.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

My wife got it from school, she runs a Pre school so you know how she got it, we tried all the over the counter stuff and me picking the dam things out. That did not work, maybe just slowed them down a bit. We went to a specialist hair place here in Los Angeles call the Hair Angeles or something like that. This is ALL they do, nice folks and they guarantee their work, but it wasn't cheap. My wife has long brown hair and she spent two Saturdays in the chair at their salon, special shampoos other stuff, total bill was just under $500, yeah that hurt, but she was completely clean. 
I was pissed and wanted to hand the bill to the school but that idea did not go very far if you know what I mean...........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kerosene. Grandma had it right .


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That's what my Great Grandma use to say, kerosene/coal oil. Otherwise shave it. 
Some folks say also to smother them with petroleum jelly or something thick that cuts off oxygen (can't breath), I guess a thick conditioner would do.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I realize this thread is old, but I just saw it and decided to chime in. 
I have had lice...twice! And I have long hair. The first time I shaved it along with my woman, who really rocked a shaved head-swoons-. The second time; I saturated my hair in olive oil and wore a shower cap for two weeks, re-oiling every two or so days and it worked great. 
Note: round two was in the winter so it was bare able, but if I had to oil my hair and put a bag on my head in the summer...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RentalMadness said:


> So Lice on my 6yr old daughter brought me into the mix here... Does anyone have experience with natural remedies of lice?
> I did some permetherin shampoo treatment, and vinagar wash... rinse... can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks.....


Well back in the good old days..we would paint one black and the other ones would refuse to eat with him/her/it. Not sure how the commie libtarss are spinning i it nowadays. True blue Star Ointment. Camphophenic works pretty good too. Sure Bill Clinton knows about all this stuff. You ever thought of axing him?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lots of lice (now called super lice) are beginning to become drug resistant. Our son was maybe 7 when he first got it from school. We tried OTC Nix (1% permetherin). That didn't work. We went to the doc, they gave us prescription strength (5% permetherin). That worked better, but after about a week we still noticed nits and live lice.

At that point we just gave up and shaved his head. I suppose we could have repeated the treatment per the Dr, but at that point we've treated him like 3 times with the OTC stuff and once with the RX.

Next time, it's either one of the newest generation treatments or we'll try at home til we get it right...or just shave it again.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I suppose I should count my blessings for never having had lice personally. My brother had it multiple times, as the twins in his grade just had a constant infestation going for a good chunk of the school year. Turns out they had a layer of dead skin cells like a mask that the buggers would live and breed under. :vs_shocked: Ouch. Luckily my brother always preferred his hair buzzed, so it made the fight much easier on my parents.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Want to know about lice? Read these articles.

Super Lice Now in 48 States
https://www.doomandbloom.net/super-lice-now-in-48-states/

Being Nitpicky About Lice
https://www.doomandbloom.net/being-nitpicky-about-lice/

Lice Infestation: A Survival Epidemic
https://www.doomandbloom.net/lice-infestation/


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but lice has been found several times in my daughters class room, she has long hair and has avoided getting any. I believe this is because I put tree tree oil in her shampoo and in the detangler conditioner she uses each morning. She may smell a bit odd, but at least the lice are staying away from her. I also spray her jacket, hats and other outer wear with a bit of tea tree oil mixed with witch hazel and water.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I use coconut oil to massage through my girlies' scalp after every shampoo, I shampoo their hair only once per month and their long hair is always styled into Russian ballerina "bowtie" bun at the back of their heads at school, they've never had lice, even after the rest of their schoolmates all got it.
I don't have a photo of the bowtie bun but I'll try to take it today or tomorrow, great way to prevent bugs and still looks nice.


----------

